# IN the chatroom now...



## ibenu

BUmp when there's people in
A few of us in there now Join us


----------



## ibenu

Bump come join us!


----------



## ibenu

da bump...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

a dun de dun doo dee


----------



## ibenu

Da bump!! In there now


----------



## Nicklfire

i'm in the chat now


----------



## yuppa

I guess chat is only busy at night?


----------



## effox

Yup suppose so.


----------



## davefrombc

Come chat if your Friday night bored


----------



## CRS Fan

Bump..... In now......


----------



## ibenu

*Paging the woeful one*

In chat now.....


----------



## ibenu

Come on in and introduce yourself we are warm and fuzzy!


----------



## CRS Fan

In* CHAT *now!


----------



## effox

A couple of us are in the chat right now. Join us!


----------



## effox

We're back in the chat right now. Come make it interesting!


----------



## CRS Fan

In *CHAT *now!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

In chat now come and join the party


----------



## neven

the cake is a lie


----------



## katienaha

bumpage...


----------



## Nicklfire

in now, come join


----------



## roadrunner

I've never chatted before, so not sure where to find you


----------



## CRS Fan

In *CHAT *now!


----------



## Nicklfire

in chat now


----------



## Sandy Landau

I found out by accident Roadrunner. You click on chatroom which is on the blue bar up top.


roadrunner said:


> I've never chatted before, so not sure where to find you


----------



## katienaha

bump. in now


----------



## effox

Join us this Friday, log into the chat!!!


----------



## bigfish

bump. in now


----------



## Crazy_NDN

bump get in here...


----------



## effox

Come join us.


----------



## katienaha

bump. in now


----------



## katienaha

bump again. here all night... yay nightshift... if im not "there" im out getting dinner


----------



## Immus21

Good ole graveyards (12 hrs long at my job). Finished my last one this morning then got to stay up all day with the Tot. Never thought of using the BCA Chat to kill the midnight hours. Will give it a shot next week... Have a good night!


----------



## katienaha

bump. here all night again


----------



## effox

Join us in the chatroom.


----------



## Sandy Landau

In chat now, until my ride home comes.


----------



## CRS Fan

In *chat* now.


----------



## ibenu

Come chat me up I got a bit of time away from clients at work and I miss you guys!!

Lisa


----------



## ibenu

Im back again guys!!


----------



## katienaha

save me from my lonely saturday shift in the office...


----------



## CRS Fan

In *chat* now.


----------



## katienaha

bump


----------



## katienaha

again. im here until 1230am


----------



## CRS Fan

In *chat* now!


----------



## CRS Fan

In *chat* now!


----------



## CRS Fan

In *chat* now!


----------



## davefrombc

Come chat. I'll be hanging in there most of this evening


----------



## CRS Fan

In *chat *now!


----------



## effox

We're in the chat now.


----------



## Tracers

I'M AWESOME!!!!

I'm also in chat...


----------



## Grete_J

I have almost no life aside from fish, amphibians and reptiles... I'm in chat now attempting to convince people to be my friend


----------



## effox

Bump for the chat room.


----------



## ibenu

Bump for in chat


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

It won't work for me. Grrrrr


----------



## CRS Fan

Chat is on the fritz.

You don't have permission to access /forum/chatroom/index.php on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache mod_fcgid/2.3.6 mod_auth_passthrough/2.1 mod_bwlimited/1.4 FrontPage/5.0.2.2635 Server at Aquarium Forum - Fish Forum - BCAQUARIA - Powered by vBulletin Port 80

Very odd error indeed......

Stuart


----------



## Keri

Doesn't work for me either


----------



## neven

it was right when there was activity too :/


----------



## Nicklfire

i got a email from the webhost saying the chatroom was starting to crash the server and they had to shut it down, the load is just too much and it's affecting alot of sites.. The way that chat works is crap.. i gotta find a new chatroom solution.


----------



## CRS Fan

In *CHAT *NOW.........


----------



## CRS Fan

In *CHAT *NOW.........


----------



## CRS Fan

In *CHAT *NOW.........


----------



## CRS Fan

In *CHAT *NOW.........


----------



## CRS Fan

In *CHAT *NOW.........


----------



## CRS Fan

And yet again........ In Chat !


----------



## Keri

Are we still using the QuakeNet chat? I never see anyone on any more


----------



## CRS Fan

I'm in chat now !


----------



## CRS Fan

I'm in chat now ! And no... we have a new chat format, Keri


----------



## CRS Fan

*I'm in CHAT now !*


----------



## IceBlue

Obviously I,m not in chat cause I'm here and nobody is saying anything except I'm in chat. And i have so much to say like - why do fish have nostrils and where is my wine glass? How do I get from here to chat, or, am I actually in chat - or maybe the Twilight Zone. Glug Glug. No pics to follow!!


----------



## IceBlue

Ok ,

Do I look at the who's online feild in the taskbar and contact them?


----------



## katienaha

in the chat now. in where the cool kids lie, in nicklfire's hangout!


----------



## katienaha

iceblue, go to chatroom from the top menu bar like you always have, or click the "chatrooms" from the bottom left toolbar.


----------



## katienaha

in chat now


----------



## CRS Fan

*In CHAT Now.......*


----------



## CRS Fan

*In CHAT Now.......*


----------



## katienaha

in in in in in


----------



## CRS Fan

*In CHAT Now.......*


----------



## CRS Fan

*In CHAT Now.......*


----------



## effox

We're in the chat NOW!!!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## ibenu

bump bump in da chat!!!


----------



## er201

hmmm lets see how many people we can get into the chat tonight


----------



## neven

Is it possible to view chat through a smart phone

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## Keri

.... No one on now?


----------



## Nicklfire

In there now


----------



## neven

Liar!

10 chars


----------



## Nicklfire

In chatroom now


----------



## Keri

In chat now... echo... Echo... ECHO.... lol


----------



## Diztrbd1

Few of us in the chatroom if anyone wants to join .....

in case you don't know how to get to it, here's how
on the bar at the bottom of the page, just click on "chatrooms" ....when that pops up ......click on Nicklfires Hangout and that where we are


----------



## neven

attention tapatalk app! you have killed our chat room!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Been awhile since this thread has had action. Same goes for the chatroom lol. I'll be hanging out in there tonite if anyone wants to jump in and chat about whatever.


----------



## kacairns

Diztrbd1 said:


> Been awhile since this thread has had action. Same goes for the chatroom lol. I'll be hanging out in there tonite if anyone wants to jump in and chat about whatever.


You'll be hanging out or jumping in/out all night =).... maybe some funds should be invested in fixing the broken chat or remove it


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol sorry trying to watch the last few minutes of the Sharks game and chicago game. As for investing into the chatroom lol don't think thats gonna happen. It's just an add on. Might just need updated, will look into it sometime, but I have no probs with it


----------



## Foxtail

Ya if tapatalk figured out the chat I'd be in. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia

We r in chat John, waiting for u lol


----------



## neven

The add on was purchased for the site after the web host decided our old chatroom had too much volume of requests and banned the script. It allowed people to idle so was a better chance of seeing people in there and not missing anything. This new chat script was working fine the last time I was there just no one uses chat anymore thanks to many of the regulars using mostly tapatalk on mobile devices now

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

